# Last couple of days



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Having fun and catching some.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Sitting down for dinner is gonna be extra special !

NICE.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice! What was the biggest Pomp? Maybe your on the leader board!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang those are huge!! Well done.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody ! The big one went 3.78 I believe. It put me in second place behind a 3.82. However as of yesterday my 3 fish aggregate was in first place. Big dog for a day or two. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Russ if you had to use a lure or jig what would it be for pomps?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't think of the name of them right now , but they are walmart's equivalent to a goofy jig. I grew up calling them a banana jig. The pink and white and the yellow and white are good choices.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Buccaneers swim jigs.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful bunch of fish there Russ!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man !


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice work Grouper King!


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

You are the man, I am going to have to make a trip over one day to fish with you and learn some of your secrets. Ever thought about giving lessons?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You're more than welcome to join me one day. And yeah ,I've thought about guiding before ....but talked myself out of it.


----------

